# Wallpaper Feud



## Underdog

100 Paperhangers surveyed... top 4 answers on the board.

When you lose your seamroller and don't have time to go to the store, what do you use in the meantime?


----------



## modernfinish

Smoother works for me


----------



## Underdog

Show me Smoother:


----------



## BrushJockey

Thumbnail for 5, Bob


----------



## daArch

rolling pin

spring loaded tube thingie in the TP dispenser

finger

overlap instead.

holenpoker


----------



## CApainter

roll of tape


----------



## CApainter

Roller sleeve


----------



## CApainter

Tube of caulk


----------



## CApainter

Spent wallpaper tube


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Roller sleeve


I am assuming roller sleeve ON frame and INCLUDING wienie roller will count in this answer :thumbup:


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Tube of caulk


THANK YOU JOHN,

You just reminded me to pack some caulk in the van for tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Underdog

BrushJockey said:


> Thumbnail for 5, Bob


----------



## Epoxy Pro

A hammer


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> finger


----------



## chrisn

who uses a seam roller?


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> THANK YOU JOHN,
> 
> You just reminded me to pack some caulk in the van for tomorrow. :thumbsup:


Probably frozen stock.


----------



## Underdog

Show me:




daArch said:


> rolling pin
> 
> spring loaded tube thingie in the TP dispenser
> 
> overlap instead.
> 
> holenpoker


 


CApainter said:


> roll of tape





CApainter said:


> Roller sleeve


 


CApainter said:


> Tube of caulk





CApainter said:


> Spent wallpaper tube


----------



## Rbriggs82

Can of soda


----------



## Jmayspaint

Underdog said:


> Show me:
> 
> http://s108.photobucket.com/user/doubletakespresents/media/Wrong_zps47677c41.jpg.html


Extra seam roller


----------



## daArch

forehead :wallbash:


----------



## modernfinish

Seams are now dried and wired , game over


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

My belt buckle


----------



## ProWallGuy

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My belt buckle


Paul's belt buckle:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ProWallGuy said:


> Paul's belt buckle:


Are you ever going to send that thing back? I'm getting tired of the Jethro look.


----------



## ProWallGuy

As soon as I'm done with it.


----------



## Underdog

SHOW ME:




chrisn said:


> who uses a seam roller?


----------



## Underdog

SHOW ME:



joshmays1976 said:


> Extra seam roller


----------



## Underdog

modernfinish said:


> Seams are now dried and wired , game over


 
Hey, I have a life. My X-Box but it's a life.

Laugh out loud at y'alls answers though... thanks for playing.


----------



## daArch

BTW, UD,

thanks for that little interlude. that was almost like fun 

We will now return you to your regularly scheduled commercials


----------



## Gwarel

Aw shucks.....I'm late to the party again. I guess it doesn't matter, I didn't have the right answer anyway. ( The corner of a switch plate )


----------



## Underdog

Gwarel said:


> Aw shucks.....I'm late to the party again. I guess it doesn't matter, I didn't have the right answer anyway. ( The corner of a switch plate )


Hey, I've tried my cell phone.


:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

Oh, and I didn't really poll 100 paperhangers.

I'm like an NFL referee... I call 'em as I see 'em and if I don't see 'em I make it up.


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> Hey, I've tried my cell phone.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


they have an app for that


----------



## Painter-Aaron

I like how someone would use your fingernail before grabbing your spare seam roller!


----------



## the paintman

this is already close to the funniest thread ever. 

To see darch seem rolling with his forehead after 4 x's is priceless roflmao squared. roflmao 

Come on guys d arch being italian you stole my roller pin idea right off the bat. And wienie roller is gone too. I got nuttin else.


----------



## daArch

the paintman said:


> this is already close to the funniest thread ever.
> 
> To see darch seem rolling with his forehead after 4 x's is priceless roflmao squared. roflmao
> 
> Come on guys d arch being italian you stole my roller pin idea right off the bat. And wienie roller is gone too. I got nuttin else.


ME ? *I*talian ???

that's ripe. 

I'm so WASP I make the Daughters of the Mayflower look Caribbean


----------



## the paintman

now i am really laughing at that bad taste carribean joke darch.

To clarify i was laughing so hard i forgot the punck.

Me being italian Darch. period. You stole my roller pin idea.


----------



## daArch

the paintman said:


> now i am really laughing at that bad taste carribean joke darch.
> 
> To clarify i was laughing so hard i forgot the punck.
> 
> Me being italian Darch. period. You stole my roller pin idea.


Bad taste? If it weren't for bad taste, I wouldn't have any taste at all 

OK, now I understand that YOU are Italian, not me. It can read either way.

sorry. 

I thought my first read was funny, I've been mistaken for a lot ethic backgrounds, but NOTHING near the Mediterranean.


----------

